# Hello fellow writers and writettes :)



## MrTiggles (Dec 12, 2015)

Just an aspiring writer here like many others I'm sure, looking for a place to share and learn from my peers. 
Looking forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## aj47 (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi and welcome!  I'm a little old and big to be an anything-ette. Plus, I'm not French, I'm Texan. 

We have all kinds of writers here, so you'll fit right in. What kind of writing do you do?  I do short fiction and poetry, with the occasional essay.


----------



## JustRob (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi Mister T. Welcome.
I am not an aspiring writer but a very reticent one, who accidentally wrote an initial draft of a novel four years ago and is now doing penance for that. I need to decide whether to beat the beast into better shape or commit literaturicide. You'll certainly find a wide variety of people here and have plenty of opportunities to get to know them, so make yourself at home.


----------



## escorial (Dec 13, 2015)

View attachment 10889


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 13, 2015)

Heeey Mister T, welcome to WF! Good things happen here.. sooo watchit! You just may have fun and learn something fabulous..


----------



## MrTiggles (Dec 13, 2015)

Haha, I love the cat in the boot 
I'm looking to initially start with short fiction, mostly fantasy/sci-fi.
Might try for a big scary novel someday!


----------



## Hairball (Dec 14, 2015)

Go for it! I wrote a book and I know it would have been a lot better had I found this place then.

Jump in, write, write, write, and we'll be here to help.

Welcome to paradise! If you have any questions, feel free to ask any of us anything. 

And don't mind the Crazy Cat Lady. A little mishap with a flea infestation only resulted in 19 warnings, 37 infractions, six 2-day temp bans, and a gift certificate from Terminix.

LOL! Let me know if I can help. Welcome!


----------



## HunterJonson (Dec 14, 2015)

MrTiggles hi, nice to meet You


----------



## aj47 (Dec 14, 2015)

MrTiggles said:


> Haha, I love the cat in the boot
> I'm looking to initially start with short fiction, mostly fantasy/sci-fi.
> Might try for a big scary novel someday!



Since you leveled up, you can enter our challenges.  Check out Colors of Fiction -- the idea is someone writes a story and then challengers write their own take on it.

We also have traditional fiction, non-fiction, and poetry challenges to prompts.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi Mr. Tiggles!

As others have mentioned, the competitions might be to your liking. Also, if you have a moment, you should check out the Mentor Directory.

Have a good one!


----------



## MrTiggles (Dec 14, 2015)

Thank you for making me feel very welcome 
I definitely would be interested in participating in some of the challenges/competitions. I've never done anything like that, sounds like fun.


----------



## Hairball (Dec 15, 2015)

Glad you're here! 

Thank you. Post away, and we will enjoy them!


----------



## Tulip (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi Mr T and welcome! I'm new here too and looking forward to getting involved


----------



## inkwellness (Dec 16, 2015)

Hello Mr. Tiggles. That's a great name. You seem to have a good sense of humor. You will fit in nicely here at the Writers Forum.


----------



## paryno (Dec 28, 2015)

Definitely very fun place you've found yourself. Welcome to the forums, I look forward to hearing your work and seeing you around


----------



## Aquilo (Dec 28, 2015)

Love the name! Glad to have you here!


----------

